# New DCC Not Working Correctly



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

One for three so far, an SD70 running but other SD70 and E5A won't program, 2nd SD70 not showing on program track 

I got my DigiTrax Zephyr control out, DCS 52, read the books to familiarize myself with the box and the hookups, etc. I also did the decoder swap in all 3 locos, pieces of cake (or is it pie ? ) anyways, went to program them, first was the Kato E5A. The only thing I have working is the headlight on and off, not sure about the CV stuff, using the 4 number address BTW. I set it aside for a moment to program one of the SD70ACe units, cab number as the address, no problem, even forward and back on a "test main" track. I put the DC board back in the E5A and it ran fine on the layout which is still DC so no problem with it able to run. RE-installed the DCC in it and again nothing but the headlight on and off. Yes the pickup rails in the loco have been insulated with the tape in the spot it called for in the instructions. New to all this, any ideas on what I'm missing or what the CV settings should be ?? Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated, my son was ragging on me earlier about "my stuff not working" 🤨, yeah flipped him off LOL (I'll remind him next time he needs help working on his 54 Caddy 😁

Oh and I took a look in the DCC thread, stuff in there is so old I didn't want to stir up the dust in there, besides, the equipment here is all new released stuff and doubt it would pertain to the ancient archives


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Did you follow the instructions to set a 'long' address, or also known as 'extended' address? Any address above 126 is considered 'long', and that must be reflected in CV29's settings.

If the loco still responds on Add "03", then it hasn't accepted the extended/long address. Again, find a 'CV29 calculator' online, figure out which parameters you desire, and then enter the appropriate value in CV29. Everything should now work, but on the new extended address.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

To make it even more confusing, most decoders will allow selection of a long or short address to operate so you must tell the controller which address to use.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

mesenteria, I believe it had the long address, 9909, as it stands right now the decoder is supposed to have 6 functions and since no speaker that I can see I'm taking it that sounds won't work at this time (remember, new at this here)

Michael, the headlight responds when 9909 is entered, the loco cab number. I did the same to the first of two SD70s and it works just fine, program track is not "seeing" the other SD70 saying track is empty

CV29 calculator shows it should be set on/at 38


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would do a reset on it and start over.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

E5A is now working, did the solder like what was done in Mike Fifer's video and it's now working WOO HOO. CV29 set to 038 value (still will have to finger out those codes) with long address Now to work on the other SD70


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Removed and replaced the DCC board, no joy again. Digitrax responded and advised me to send in the decoder for repair / replacement. Now to start the track / layout tear down for the upgrade


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> E5A is now working, did the solder like what was done in Mike Fifer's video and it's now working WOO HOO. CV29 set to 038 value (still will have to finger out those codes) with long address Now to work on the other SD70


Note that, if you have a long address in use, and you do NOT want the decoder to respond to DC current if it is offered, use the value '34'.

Rationale: all modern decoders are dual mode. However, sometimes a locomotive will take off like a scared cat when the rails are powered up using a DCC system. The decoder thinks its full voltage DC, and takes off right away, often causing damage. This isn't so common any more, but it used to be a distinct pain. So, the way around it if it ever happens to you is to simply remove the DC/DCC dual sensing capability by reverting to CV29 = 34 versus 38.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for that heads-up mesenteria, since I'll be running nothing but DCC there won't be any need for my locos to be dual mode. I don't know of any Model RR Clubs nearby and the nearest dealer is 50 miles from here and don't know if they have a layout

What is / are the Speed Tables, it shows with 34 that it / they are disabled ?


----------

